# pygo caribe? rb?



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

the smallest fish in the picy has no humeral spot.
all the bits on him you see in red is actually orange(just the camera.)

any ideas?

gasman

(sorry picy so big)


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

no sure why pics didnt come out right?


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

rbp


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

heres the other

gasman


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

oh and hes 4.5 inches

gasman


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Does he have red eyes or clear eyes? (Might help)

From what I see I think its a red. Better pictures will get you a better guess.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

P. Nattereri


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Need a better flank photo, seems to be P. nattereri.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Could be a Piraya imo, see some yellow lines in flank in the second picture.
But it just could be the camera, do you have some better shots?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

FrankP said:


> Could be a Piraya imo, see some yellow lines in flank in the second picture.
> But it just could be the camera, do you have some better shots?
> [snapback]919774[/snapback]​


im not sure about it being a piraya. his color doesnt apear to go above his lateral line. looks like a common red to me. a nice one at that


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

I can see some yellow on his flank as well as above the lateral line.
But like i said before maybe its just the camera lighting, we ll see when better pics arrive.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

frank there are a piraya and a Red in that photo


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

FrankP said:


> Could be a Piraya imo, see some yellow lines in flank in the second picture.
> But it just could be the camera, do you have some better shots?
> [snapback]919774[/snapback]​


the one you're looking at is a piraya, but the fish in question is the smallest one.


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Do u mean the big or small one.
Big one is a piraya.
Small one IMO RBP


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Rikimaru said:


> Do u mean the big or small one.
> Big one is a piraya.
> Small one IMO RBP
> [snapback]919952[/snapback]​


This pic right here 








Big One =Piraya 
Small One= Natt (Reg, Wild Or looks like a Super )


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

OK, I picked the wrong one.








So this one is most likely a Red indeed!


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

FrankP said:


> OK, I picked the wrong one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol :laugh:

Sum days ur hot sum ur not.









But it looks that the small RBP has an silver eye.
maybe a better pic??


----------

